# Emergency Travel, 3 hogs



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

My grandmother was diagnosed with stage 4 cancer in September. Unfortunately she didn't make it through last night. My poor dad is still recovering from a motorcycle accident and now he has to bury his mother. My whole family will be leaving tomorrow on a 16 hour trip to Illinois. 

I'm the only one that will not be going and I must stay at my parents house to watch over their animals and other things. It will be for about 4 days.

They live a hour away from my house and I have no choice but to take my 3 hogs with me, there's know one to care for them at this time.( I don't want to do this but it's for my dad)

I'm hoping for some quick input and this is the only place I can get it.

-Nikki's cage will be way to big to take with me. So she will travel in the travel carrier. Then will have a temporary 4 sq ft bin to live in.

- Bruce and Oreo will have their double decker bins taken apart and only have one level each to stay in. Unfortunately they will have to travel in there bins but I did check and they do buckle in my jeep.

Things for the hour ride: (it's very cold here)
- car will be warm with no vents blowing on them.
- extra bedding & blankets 
- every one will have hand warmers wrapped in blankets close to them.
- thermometers 
- everyone buckled in the seats

Things for temporary living:
- space heater (they will have their own room)
- 3 CHE set ups with 2 thermostats
- thermometers for everyone
-food & bottled water plus a small cooler with raws, homecooked food and bugs.
- most everything that is in their regular cages to help them not stress out

Just in case:
-wet food and feeding syringe incase someone decides not to eat.
- luckily my hogs vet is 10minutes from my parents house.

Do I sound good to go? This is what's on my list but of course I'm in a hurry and not thinking straight.
Sorry if I sound like a idiot, I typed this up real fast. I feel ok about taking them but I never had to run out of the house with everyone before.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

ellisrks01 said:


> - Bruce and Oreo will have their double decker bins taken apart and only have one level each to stay in. Unfortunately they will have to travel in there bins but I did check and they do buckle in my jeep.
> .


Bruce and Oreo will have their own carrier to travel in instead of the bins. I just found 2 more like the one I have, so I'm going to buy them from petco on my way home. I need extras for the future now anyways.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

First, so sorry to hear about the loss of your Grandmother.

Your list looks good to me--do you use litter boxes? You'll need to take extra litter.

Lots of extra bedding is good--in case they spill water or have an accident.

I would bring lots of extra paper towels and baby wipes.

Take care of yourself too! Be safe on the roads.

ML


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you 
I do use litter pans under the wheels but I just line them with paper towels and change them every morning. 
I picked up my travel carriers and put paper towels on the list. I already have baby wipes in my jeep from my little girl . I think I'm good to go. Thank you so much for the input. I needed someone to give my list a once over.
Wish the piggies luck!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sorry about your grandmother.  Sending good thoughts to you and your family, especially your father. It's never easy to lose a parent, no matter how old you are.

I agree, you sound pretty much good to go. I second the extra bedding, just in case. But other than that, I can't think of anything else. I hope the trip goes smoothly and drive safely! I hope the hedgies all behave well for you so you won't have anything extra to worry about.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Just a quick update:
I think everyone is going to be just fine. They already ate their raws/homecooked meals for the night without hesitation! Hopefully they will down the kibble tonight too. The boys are in one room and Nikki's in the bathroom, the temp in everyone's cage has been staying steady for the last couple hours. 
Yay!! I was kinda nervous.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Unfortunately my girlfriend found Bruce Quillis dead. I don't know what happend. Everything is warm. She said his testicals are blue and swollen and he's by his food dish. 
This sucks so bad he was fine this morning and I can't get back there for another hour. I don't know what to do


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I am so sorry, this on top of everything going on already.

I am thinking of you. Take care.


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

I am so sorry this happened


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh no....that's awful, I'm SO sorry.  Sending as many good thoughts your way as I can. Let us know if you guys figure out what happened to your little guy.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts. 
I'm still in shock, it feels unreal. He wasn't even a year old. I don't know what happened. It looked like the left testical was extremely swollen (or maybe next to it) and it was blue. It was so bad in that one area, that his tail and butt were at a 45 degree angle.

I would of took him to the vet to get some kind of opinion but they were closed. I took pictures of what it looks like and thought about making a thread, hoping for some input from Nancy or someone, it's a very noticeable blue lump and wasn't there last night. I wish I could of took him into the vet before I buried him. I'm still kicking myself in the butt for not preserving him and going tomorrow.(I didn't know if I could do that)

I loved him so much, I wish I could just cuddle him right now. I can't believe it


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry this happened. I'm pming you.


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

I am so sorry for your losses this week, especially the shocking and sudden death of Bruce. When things are going well, we tend to forget how fragile these little loves are, and how something like this could happen to any one of us, regardless of how much and how well we care for them. Take care of yourself.


----------

